# Schwimmteich Eigenbau Tips und Tricks



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte hiermit eine eigene Diskussion über auftauchende Fragen eröffnen.

Ich plane zur Zeit einen Schwimmteich in der Grösse von 70-80m² und ich möchte das soweit wie möglich in Eigenregie durchziehen. Ich habe leider zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "Fachmänner" auch immer irgendwas verkaufen wollen, und den Kunden dadurch auch in eine bestimmte Richtung beeinflussen. Deshalb versuche ich möglichst viele neutrale Erfahrungen zu sammeln und ich hoffe, dass mir viele Leute hier dabei helfen werden. (Ist vielleicht auch für andere Neulinge nicht schlecht).
Es werden bestimmt noch weitere Fragen folgen, denn ich bin erst in der Anfangsphase der Planung:
(Bitte zu den Antworten auch gleich eure Variante der Lösung anführen)

1.) Muss bewegtes Wasser, 24h laufen, oder hält die Biologie durchaus die Nacht ohne Umwälzung aus? (bzw. was passiert im Winter?)

2.) Wieviel Überstand der Folie sollte man berechnen, bzw. um wieviel wird die Folie beim Befüllen reingezogen - nebenbei: Kann das Einsacken der Folie nicht den Bereits fertigen Uferbereich oder sogar die Folie beschädigen?

3.) Wasser verdunstet bekanntlicherweise, teilweise auch recht schnell. Wie hoch ist der natürliche Wasserverlust? (für die Kalkulation der Erhaltungskosten)

4.) Ich habe bereits gelernt, dass man unter der Folie ein 5cm. Sandbett einbringt. Muss man dieses auch noch verdichten? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man durch das herumsteigen die schöne Planie unter der Folie ziemlich zerstört.

5.) Wie gross ist die Gefahr der Beschädigung der Folie durch Nagetiere?

6.) Ich weiss, dass das Substrat aus Sand und Lehm (evtl. Kies) besteht. Gleichzeitig höre ich auch, dass Lehm das Wasser trübt. Wie gross ist die Gefahr der Wassertrübung durch Lehmhaltiges Substrat?

7.) Sind 230V Pumpen zu laut um sie in der Nähe des Teiches oder sogar in einem eigenen Schacht (Halleffekt?) zu platzieren

8.) Fällt viel Arbeit durch das Pflegen der Flora an? (Abgestorbene Pflanzen entfernen, zurückschneiden von Überwucherungen .....)

Grüsse,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Franz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe leider zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "Fachmänner" auch immer irgendwas verkaufen wollen, und den Kunden dadurch auch in eine bestimmte Richtung beeinflussen. Deshalb versuche ich möglichst viele neutrale Erfahrungen zu sammeln



Ja mach das so und bedenke jeder Teich ist irgendwo ein Unikat (Größe, Form, Bepflanzung, Tiere, Wetter, eingeleitetes Wasser, Beschattung etc.). Was bei einem funktioniert, muß deshalb bei jemand anderennicht zwangsweise auch funktionieren.




			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Muss bewegtes Wasser, 24h laufen, oder hält die Biologie durchaus die Nacht ohne Umwälzung aus? (bzw. was passiert im Winter?)



Nehmen wir die Natur als Vorbild. Da gibt es zwar auch Bäche die im Sommer mal austrocknen, aber das da täglich im Wechsel mal Bewegung drin ist und mal nicht, kommt wohl eher nicht vor. Ausnahme Gezeiten an der Nordsee, aber da ist die Natur auch vollkommen anders aufgebaut. Ich würde im Zweifelsfall eine schwächere Pumpe empfehlen, die dann aber rund um die Uhr läuft. Ich habe eine Katana, die rund um die Uhr läuft. Pumpt nominal 5000 L/h - abzüglich Reibungsverlusten im Schlauch und Höhenverlusten real wohl ca. 3500 L/h. Damit fließ mein Bachlauf ganz nett. Verbraucht 45 Watt, das mach bei 24-Stunden-Betrieb 4,85 EUR im Monat, daß ist mir der Badespaß wert!



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Wieviel Überstand der Folie sollte man berechnen, bzw. um wieviel wird die Folie beim Befüllen reingezogen



Die angaben für den Überstand schwanken in der Literatur zwischen 20 und 50 cm pro Seite. Hängt meines Erachtens auch sehr davon ab, wie Du Rand später befestigen und ausgestalten willst. Bei mir reichten 10 cm. Die Folie wurde beim Befüllen bei mir nicht weiter in die Grube gezogen, aber das hängt unter Umständen auch von der Bodenbeschaffenheit ab. 



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) Wasser verdunstet bekanntlicherweise, teilweise auch recht schnell. Wie hoch ist der natürliche Wasserverlust? (für die Kalkulation der Erhaltungskosten)



Hier wurden bis zu 5 cm pro Woche in trockenen, heißen Sommerwochen genannt. Bei 80 qm macht das dann 4000 Liter. Bei mir waren es in der letzten heißen Woche etwa 2 cm, habe aber auch relativ viel Schatten. Wir haben hier sehr hohes Grundwasser. Ich will mir deshalb einen Rammbrunnen zulegen. Da kann man ca. 1000 bis 2000 Liter pro Stunde zapfen. Kostenaufwand etwa 150 bis 200 EUR. Der Brunnen ist dann zum Teichnachfüllen und Rasensprengen...



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 4.) Ich habe bereits gelernt, dass man unter der Folie ein 5cm. Sandbett einbringt. Muss man dieses auch noch verdichten? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man durch das herumsteigen die schöne Planie unter der Folie ziemlich zerstört.



Ob 5 cm Sandbett erforderlich ist oder nicht, hängt meines Erachtens vom Untergrund ab. Wenn Du ohnehin sandigen, kiesigen Boden ohne Steine hast, dann macht das wenig Sinn.



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 6.) Ich weiss, dass das Substrat aus Sand und Lehm (evtl. Kies) besteht. Gleichzeitig höre ich auch, dass Lehm das Wasser trübt. Wie gross ist die Gefahr der Wassertrübung durch Lehmhaltiges Substrat?



Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe in meinen Flachwasserzonen unten nur Kies 0/2 und darüber eine Schicht aus 2/8 und 16/32, damit der feinere Kies durch Wellenschlag nicht ausgespült wird. Pflanzen wachsen aktuell auf jeden Fall gut darin.



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 7.) Sind 230V Pumpen zu laut um sie in der Nähe des Teiches oder sogar in einem eigenen Schacht (Halleffekt?) zu platzieren



Ist wahrscheinlich von Pumpe zu Pumpe unterschiedlich. Selbst wenn Modell A von Hersteller A leise ist, muß es Modell B noch lange nicht sein. Und selbst die gleiche Pumpe kann in 2 Teichen unterschiedlich laut sein z.B. durch arg unterschiedliche Förderhöhen, oder durch unterschiedlich verunreinigtes Wasser ("Koikacke"). Bei meiner Pumpe, keinen groben Schmutzpartikeln im Wasser, ca. 60 cm Förderhöhe höre ich in 10 cm Entfernung von Ohr zu Tonne mit Pumpe schon rein gar nichts mehr. Mit Ohr direkt an der Tonne nimmt man ganz schwach die leichten Vibrationen der Pumpe als ganz zartes Brummen war. Aber welcher Schwimmteichbesitzer lieg schon den ganzen Tag auf seiner Filtertonne?



			
				Franz schrieb:
			
		

> 8.) Fällt viel Arbeit durch das Pflegen der Flora an? (Abgestorbene Pflanzen entfernen, zurückschneiden von Überwucherungen .....)



Da fehlt mir die Erfahrung, aber ich vermute/hoffe einige Stunden im Frühjahr und Herbst reichen aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

hallo franz,

ich habe zwar keinen schwimmteich aber 65m² gartenteich und sehr vile dinge sind paralell - deshalb erdreiste ich mich mal als erster zu antworten:


1.) Muss bewegtes Wasser, 24h laufen, oder hält die Biologie durchaus die Nacht ohne Umwälzung aus? (bzw. was passiert im Winter?) 

nein sie muß 24 stunden laufen - zumindest wenn du deinem teich einen biologischen filter  gönnen willst  - darin tun nitrobakter bakterien ihren dienst und die sterben spätestens nach 2 stunden ohne sauerstoffdurchfluss. 
im winter kann die anlage kpl. stillgelegt werden.

2.) Wieviel Überstand der Folie sollte man berechnen, bzw. um wieviel wird die Folie beim Befüllen reingezogen - nebenbei: Kann das Einsacken der Folie nicht den Bereits fertigen Uferbereich oder sogar die Folie beschädigen? 

der uferbeich kann erst nach dem einfüllen des wassers angelegt werden - die folie zieht sich beim befüllen und in den folgetagen nach - ich würde einen überbestand von min 30-50cm vorschlagen.

3.) Wasser verdunstet bekanntlicherweise, teilweise auch recht schnell. Wie hoch ist der natürliche Wasserverlust? (für die Kalkulation der Erhaltungskosten) 

meine erfahrungen - abhängig von der sonne und temp. - im sommer ca. 1 cm pro tag

4.) Ich habe bereits gelernt, dass man unter der Folie ein 5cm. Sandbett einbringt. Muss man dieses auch noch verdichten? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man durch das herumsteigen die schöne Planie unter der Folie ziemlich zerstört. 

je nach untergrundbeschaffenheit würde ich zur unterlage eines zusätzlichen flieses raten min. 500g - verdichten muß nicht sein wird durch den wasserdruck erledigt.

5.) Wie gross ist die Gefahr der Beschädigung der Folie durch Nagetiere? 

ich pers. halte sie für gering - kommt natürlich auch auf deine umgebung an.

6.) Ich weiss, dass das Substrat aus Sand und Lehm (evtl. Kies) besteht. Gleichzeitig höre ich auch, dass Lehm das Wasser trübt. Wie gross ist die Gefahr der Wassertrübung durch Lehmhaltiges Substrat? 

kann ich für einen badeteich nicht abschätzen.

7.) Sind 230V Pumpen zu laut um sie in der Nähe des Teiches oder sogar in einem eigenen Schacht (Halleffekt?) zu platzieren 

nein - je nach hersteller laufen sie annähernd geräuschlos.

8.) Fällt viel Arbeit durch das Pflegen der Flora an? (Abgestorbene Pflanzen entfernen, zurückschneiden von Überwucherungen .....) 

ich würde sagen dies ist sehr stark abhängig von der art der gewählten pflanzen und der menge.

aber speziell zum thema schwimmteich gibt es hier experten die sicher detailiertere auskünfte geben können.

gruß jürgen[/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo Franz, meinen ersten Typ zum Schwimmteichbau schau dir so viel wie möglich bei Schwimmteichbesitzern die Anlagen und die Funktion an wenn möglich mindestens 1 Jahr alt besser 2 und mehr dann zeigt sich schnell was funktioniert und was nicht. 

So nun zu deinen Fragen
1) Muss nicht 24 Std bewegt werden. hängt allerdings von deinem Filter ab, zum andern ist zu bedenken das bei einem Bachlauf die Überlaufsteine abtrocknen und sich keine Moose bilden die aebenfalls zur Wasseraufbereitung beitragen.
2) sollte nach meiner Erfahrung  min 50 cm sein. ich empfehle dir eventuell einen Saugsperrgraben wie bei Naturagart beschrieben mit zu planen da kann man eine schöne Uferzone beplanzen und ist nicht an das Nährstoffarme Wasser des Badebereichs gebunden.
3) bei mir sind es ca 1cm  und entspricht bei meiner Fläche ca 1,5 m³ daher ist es unter umständen sinnvoll es so anzulegen das wechselnde Wasserstände möglich sind. min 30 cm
4) Sandbett muss nicht sein, kommt jedoch auf den Untergrund an. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit einem guten Flies auf der sicheren Seite ist auch bei eventuellen Nagern was du unter 5) fragst. Je schräger die Böschungen je geringer ist die Gefahr das Nager sich verirren ist eine Info wenn mich nicht alles täuscht von Naturagart, bin mir zwar nicht mehr ganz sicher müsste nochmals nachlesen.
6) Das Problem der Trübung hängt auch stark von der Zusammensetztung des Lehms ab. ich habe den Kiessand 0/2 für den Pflanzbereich verwendet und leicht ( auf Kornstärke) mit KIes 8/16 abgedeckt.
7) eine 230V Pumpe hört man nicht, da gibt es bei einem Bachlauf mehr Geräusche.  Einen Schacht sollte man ja nicht an seinen Sitzplatz bauen der sollte doch versteckt an einer nicht einsehbaren stelle platziert sein, wegen der Optik.
8) Ich würde sagen nein. Bei einem funktionierendem Schwimmteich wuchern keine Pflanzen. Abgestorbene Pflanzen oder verblühte Seerosenblühten oder Blätter entfernt man meist beim Baden so neben bei, sodas man diese Tätigkeit nicht als Aufwand sondern eher als Abwechslung empfindet.  Ist meine Meinung. Es ist aber auch eine persönliche Einstellung wie sauber oder gepflegt ein Schwimmteich aussehen soll.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Also zuerst mal Danke für die (zwar nicht sehr zahlreichen) aber immerhin sehr hilfreichen Antworten.

Ich hoffe ihr helft mir noch weiter, denn ich hab schon wieder ein paar neue Fragen:

1.) Es gibt normale Teichfolien und es gibt spezielle Schwimmteichfolien - warum kann ich nicht eine normale Teichfolie für den Schwimmteich verwenden? Ist immerhin um gut 30% billiger!

2.) Wie vermeide ich (auch bei Einhaltung des von der Fachwelt zitierte 30% Gefälle im Pflanzbereich) ein Abrutschen von Substrat oder Schotter in Richtung Schwimmbereichabtrennung? Ich denke im Normalfall wird das nicht eintreffen, aber es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen mal zu Pflegezwecken in dieses Gebiet reinzusteigen. Und da wird mal wahrscheinlich leicht etwas runtertreten oder?

3.) Ist es wirklich genug bei Platzieren von Findlingen einfach einen Folienrest darunter zu geben? Ich denke mal bei gut 500kg das die Dinger gerne mal haben können?

Bitte um Zahlreiche Antworten!

Grüsse,
Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*Moin*

Hallo Franz,

die nicht so zahlreichen, wie von dir erhofften, Antworten werden bvestimmt noch kommen, nicht jeder kann täglich online sein, zumal nun auch Pfingsten ist, viele im Urlaub etc ... habe einfach etwas Geduld.



> 3.) Ist es wirklich genug bei Platzieren von Findlingen einfach einen Folienrest darunter zu geben? Ich denke mal bei gut 500kg das die Dinger gerne mal haben können?



Überall (habe auch solche Findlinge am Teich, zwischen 200 und 400kg) habe ich einfach doppelte Folie unter die plazierten Steine geletgt, reicht meiner Meinung nach völlig aus. Aufpassen solltest du halt nur, das unten am Stein keine zu spitzen Ecken herausragen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Hallo Franz, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das sich die Antworten auf deine Fragen in Grenzen halten wenn sie sich speziell auf Schwimmteichbau beziehen, da gibt es noch nicht so viele die damit eigene Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Auf der anderen Seite erwartest du ja auch mit recht vernüftige Antworten zu diesem Thema. 
Ich werde auf jedenfall so gut ich kann meine Erfahrungen zu deinen Fragen einbringen.
zu 1) Die teuren Schwimmteichfolien sind meist anderst eingefärbt ( hellgrün, Beige usw.) und sind meist nur über Fachbetriebe zu bekommen. Im Prinzip reicht eine 1,2 bis 1,5 mm Folie in schwarz oder oliv. Die Stärke sollte gewählt werden da doch durch das reinigen und die Wasserbewegungen beim schwimmen auch wenn mal ein Stein hineinfällt (weggetreten bei zu nah am Pflanzbereich) einer höheren mechanischen Belastung ausgesetzt sind als normale Teiche. Zum andern ist ja noch eine Gewisse Sicherheit da man ja nicht mit 3, 4, m³ sondern ab 50m³ Wasser zu tun hat und da gelten nun mal ander Gesetze auch im Winter wenn auf sochen Randbereichen das Eis drückt. 
zu 2) du solltest eine vernünftige Abgrenzung wie Holzbalken, Granitsteinen, oder die Porophyr Platten die Ralf sie bei seinem Teich verwendet hat, einbauen. zur Pflege hast da dann immer eine Einwandfreie Trittfläche im Wasser und eine saubere Abgrenzung zum Schwimmbereich.  von dieser Tiefe bis zum Randbereich wird dann mit Schrägen oder Terassen je nach Platzverhältnissen gearbeitet hat sich bei mir und den Teichen die ich schon mitgebaut habe, sehr gut bewährt.
zu 3) im Prinzip reicht ein Folienrest aus, wenn alles auf und unter der Folie sauber ist und unter der Folie keine spitzen Steine sind bzw. der Findling auf der Standseite keiine scharfen Ecken hat. Ich baue da immer so auf: Fliess Teichfolie und  unter schweren Steinen doppelt Flies da bist du immer auf der sicheren Seite.
Nun viel Spaß beim weiter planen und solltest du mal in die Südpfalz kommen kann du gerne bei mir mal vorbeischauen und die einzelnen Details am Objekt anschauen.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Danke ein zweites Mal für die wieder nicht zahlreichen aber wieder hilfreichen antworten. Jetzt hab ich schon beinahe alle offenen Fragen geklärt, da kann ich ja schon bald mit dem bauen anfangen.

Nein zuerst muss ich mir noch ein paar von den Tümpeln anschauen. Das dumme ist nur dass die professionellen Schwimmteichbauer ungern Adressen rausrücken, bevor du nicht ein Angebot von ihnen machen lässt.

Übrigens: Hat schon jemand mit den Folien von www.teichfolie1.de erfahrungen gemacht. Die sind mit Abstand die billigsten die ich bis jetzt finden konnte. Wenn da mal kein Haken dahinter ist!!

Grüsse,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo Franz,
eine Antwort ist besser als keine. Das mit den Adressen ist so ein Problem, mittlerweile gibt es doch einige Profis die ihren eigen Musterteich haben da kann man mit Sicherheit unverbindlich mal anschauen. Ich bin vor 10 Jahren bis nach Österreich zum Teichanschauen gefahren weil ich in Deutschland noch keine alten immer noch funktionierende Teiche gefunden habe. Da ich ja nicht weis aus welcher Ecke du kommst kann ich dir da schlecht einen Typ geben. Ich gehe zumindest mal davon aus, das du ein schönes Stück von der Südpfalz weg bist. da hättest du bereits einen Tümpel zum anschauen.
Zur Folie die du angegeben hast habe ich persönlich noch keine Info würde mir aber an deiner Stelle mal Muster schicken lassen und Verklebungen testen. Die Pumpeneinheiten kenn ich von einem Teichbauer in unserer Nähe den werd ich mal fragen ob er auch die Folie von der Firma kennt, wird aber einpaar Tage dauern. Die Produkte die die Firma anbietet kommen mir bekannt vor.Vielleicht kennt doch noch jemand in diesem Forum die Folie. Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg beim weiterplanen und letztendlich umsetzen deines Vorhabens.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Danke Günter für das treue Antworten. Ich hab schon gedacht ich werde hier doch wieder alleine gelassen.

Ich bin im Süden von Österreich zuhause genauer gesagt im Süden von Graz - 30km vor der Slowenischen Grenze. D.h. mit der Südpfalz wird das nix werden. Ich bin zwar beruflich öfter in Stuttgart und in Regensburg, aber ich glaube das ist noch immer zu weit mit dem Auto.

Grüsse,

Franz


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo Franz für einen Teich anzuschauen setz dich doch mal mit Herrn Kup in Verbindung der ist in Österreich. Der hat an seinem Haus einenTeich den ich mir 93 schon angeschaut habe. Die Adresse war in Kallham musst vieleicht bei euch über die Telefonauskunft probieren. Ich hoffe der wohnt noch dort. 
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Franz!
Kann ich Dir behilflich sein? Wir haben einen gut funktionierenden Schwimmteich in Kärnten (ist doch nicht so weit weg von Graz). Mein Mann ist "Spezialist für klares Wasser" und hat viel "Know how". 
Wohnst Du zufällig auf der Lassnitzhöhe?

Meine e-mail-Adresse:
***Adresse entfernt

Lg Inka


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Sep. 2003)

Wenn Gäste sich nur zu Wort melden, um "Spezialisten für klares Wasser mit viel Know-how" zu bewerben, habe ich grosse Lust, diese Postings wegzuklicken.

Meinungen dazu ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan!
Ich möchte Dich herzlich auf ein Wochenende bei uns in Kärnten, demn südlichsten Teil Österreichs einladen, damit Du Deine negativen Äußerungen ein für allemal vergißt. Klick weg was Du nicht auf Deiner Seite haben willst, ich wollte nur behilflich sein, aber keinesfalls Deine Seite "stören".
Liebe Grüße
Inka


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

@Stefan

Ich wüßte nicht, weshalb Du das machen solltest.

Selbst wenn es zunächst nicht hilfreich ist, wenn nur pauschale Aussagen gemacht werden, so hat aber jeder die Möglichkeit nachzufragen, weshalb in Inkas Teich das Wasser klar ist.

Gelöscht werden sollte wohl wirklich nur das, was den Grundsätzen des Forums widerspricht.

Sollten hier nur noch Aussagen zugelassern werden, die allen anderen gefallen, wäre es wohl eher bedenklich.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan, deine Reaktion versteh ich nicht. Warum soll ein Gast nicht auf seinen Schwimmteich hinweisen den Franz anschauen kann. Wenn ich so ein Angebot in meiner Nähe hätte würde ich mich freuen. Ob nun Spezialist für klares Wasser oder nicht das kann ja Franz selbst vor Ort entscheiden. Das Wichtigste ist doch Erfahrung sammeln. Ich gehe mal davon aus das Franz dann von seiner Besichtigung berichtet und dann haben wir wieder alle was davon.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Oooops, nur zur Klarstellung: Ich beabsichtige keinesfalls, Gastbeiträge oder wie auch immer geartete Stellungnahmen aus dem Forum zu löschen, bewahre ! Ich denke, man kann mir auch abnehmen, dass ich nicht darauf aus bin, nur mir "genehme" Beiträge im Forum zu haben. 

Ich bin sogar dafür, allen möglichen Händlern, Dienstleistern und Herstellern hier im Forum eine Plattform zu bieten, das habe ich auch schon mehrfach betont. Nur: Ich würde voraussetzen, dass sich Händler, Dienstleister und Hersteller deutlich als solche zu erkennen geben und nicht als "Gast" posten. Das ist, glaube ich, auch nur fair, da ich schon damit einverstanden wäre, dass die Profis viel weitergehend als in anderen Foren willkommen geheissen werden.

In diesem Falle habe ich Inkas Mail für einen Hinweis auf professionellen Teichbau gehalten. Dann würde ich eine eindeutige Kenntlichmachung erwarten. Wenn ich mich getäuscht habe, tut mir mein Posting leid, ich mache eine Kehrtwendung um 180 Grad und behaupte in allem das glatte Gegenteil  . 

Ich bitte um Verständnis, da in anderen Foren Händler als Gäste auftauchen, die als vermeintliche Privatleute einen angeblich zu grossen Sammeleinkauf getätigt haben und das Zeugs jetzt verticken wollen. So etwas würde ich hier nicht dulden wollen. Ich gebe zu, dass das Risiko der Kenntlichmachung da ein wenig mehr auf Seiten der Gäste liegt. Immerhin habe ich nicht "geholzt", sondern um Meinungen gefragt.

Ich hoffe also, auch Inka kann mir verzeihen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

